# Menaje + Franquicia?



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

So, I am just wondering, besides the Menaje de Casa, do we still get the regular franquicia? For example, can I bring my laptop as part of my duty free items or do I have to add it to my Menaje de casa list?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Personal use items for personal use are free, within reason.


----------

